

Make a Website from Scratch Without Code- WordPress Course - hokustalkshow
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hokuho/make-a-website-from-scratch-without-code-wordpress

======
nickchuck
In the class, where will the sites be hosted? AWS? Bluehost?

~~~
hokustalkshow
They are WordPress sites so it's easiest using any hosting service with
cPanel, but it's host gator specifically in the class.

------
iliketurtles55
Looks good!

